# Beaulieu 23rd June ... Last chance for tickets



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

;D Seeing as you are all putting cruise information to Beualieu on, though I had better repeat the Beaulieu information !!

Go to this site for all you Beaulieu needs:
http://www.ourlittlespace.dsl.pipex.com/

TICKET DEADLINE RAPIDLY APPROACHING ... get in quick over 100 sold now.

Zoe


----------



## pete_w (May 7, 2002)

Ooops :. OK, you have mail.....


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

No problems ! Organise as many cruises as you all want to, we shall pilfer the cruise information for the site ... to keep one place of reference alive.

One thing though, lots of lovely cruises and cruisers, but we have yet to get mail about ticket requests from everyone on these cruises.

Please please please apply in advance, as tickets on the day will be VERY limited.

lots of love (and not trying to be mean)

M


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Sent me email 

How many TT's are we expecting? Are we going to beat Blenheim?


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Reavil,

You have mail 

Numbers so far... Politicians answes: We have quite a few people down so far and we have a lot of people on the forum who are saying that they are coming. Now all they need to do is get in touch with us and buy a ticket  (That way I will stop stressing out Zozza!)

We have some exciting things lined up, but if we tell you all our secrets what fun would that be?

M


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'll second that. Looks like lots of fun things planned for over the whole weekend.


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

It's Friday night and I just wanted to let people know that I have the lovely job of updating the event website http://www.ourlittlespace.dsl.pipex.com this weekend.

So at the start of next week look out for the following:

Accomodation Listing for those travelling and staying on the Saturday[/*]
Information about the charity that is being supported[/*]
Some of the vendors who will be present on Â the day[/*]
and if your lucky some information about some of the prized we will have on offer [/*]

Hope you are all have a good weekend and stay tuned

Matt


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Norman!

Edited now, oops

M


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Ok stage one update complete, you can now find out about the charity being supported, and some of the prizes that can be won in the charity raffle, plus a summary of the cruises to the events.

Tonight I shall put on the accomodation information!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

So you go to all the trouble of arranging a TT meet on my doorstep (being a hampshire lad!) and even make sure it does not clash with the football (in which I have no interest what so ever!  ) only to make it clash with the one F1 race I am going to this year at the Nurburgring! ??? So disappointing....

Hope you all have a good time and next year's isn't too far away...

Nic


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Nik,

Sorry to hear you won't be there. We will promise to post some pictures to let you know what you have missed 

M


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Who wants to go to a Grand Prix anyway Â 

OK, so Accomodation is now up ! As I say on the site we are trying to get a discount on a hotel in Brockenhurst, so if you want to wait a couple of days, hopefully we can get you a better deal ! Otherwise, go ahead and book yourself in ! ;D

Zoe


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Morning Zozza:

I trust you and Clokey are well 8)

Have you got a preffered hotel yet? one in which the majority of us can stay over so we are in the same location which will no doubt help the ability to get wasted on the Saturday night.


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

We have an idea which hotel we would prefer to stay in, it's the one with 200 car parking spaces  and 75 bedrooms. I am getting in touch with them today and seeing if they will let us do a group booking.

Basically the hotels in Beaulieu itself are quite small, in Brockenhurst there are quite a number of hotels, so I guess it would make more sense for Brockenhurst to be our base 'village' (Did i say i used to go to College there .

Watch this space about group booking

Matt


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Matt, received Beaulieu tickets this morning. Reckoned on staying in the Brockenhurst area but will wait for your hotel suggestion.

doug


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

Hi Paul 

Are you still cruising (;D) down on Saturday?

How many so far confirmed?

Please keep us in the loop, working on trying to get across to meet uo with you.

Rod & Clair


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Great... I can make Saturday ;D

Suzy's booked off the Saturday from work, easy as she owns the business.

My mate John is now calibrating his Birthday on the Friday night.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I now have 2 tickets and 0 girlfriends :'(. Spare seat available, anyone want a ride to the meet?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rod/Clair

Still gonna do the cruise down on the Saturday Morning. I will be out round Nottingham on thr Friday night, so probably arrange to meet at Hilton Park Svs like we did for Beaconsfield.

Hope your both well. Should be a great weekend. I'll let you know which hotel we're gonna book into, once Zozza/Clokey have confirmed the deal, that way we will all be central for the Saturday night Pi$$ up.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

are there any cruises arranged for the sunday morning from nottingham area by anyone? 8)


----------



## AndrewG (May 7, 2002)

Dear Zozza & Clokey,

I sooooooo wanted to come to this years event but unfortunately cannot make it . We have been asked to be Godparent to our best friend's baby and guess what day they've picked for the christening.

Anyway, I still want to support the cause and would like to purchase some of the raffle tickets if that is possible. Let me know how much they are and I can send you a cheque.

Thanks very much and i hope to meet you all soon.

Andrew


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Andrew,

Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it, but I understand your position. I will get in contact with you close to the time about getting some raffle tickets.

Cheers

M


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Has anyone found a Hotel that will let you have a room for less than 2 nights. Every one I've phoned has a two night minimum.

Camping seems to be the best idea.............. Barbeque and lots of booze no driving

Neil


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

We are currently working on this minimum 2 night stay issue ... damn little towns !!

Anyway, there are a couple of options still so shall keep you all updated !

I guess something had to cause a headache at some point ... had all been going to smoothly until now ! Â 

Zoe


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

So you not all charging to millets for a new tent ...........


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Have to admit it would be amusing all those TTs on a camp site, at least we would be near our cars and know nothing would happen to them ;D

However, after a night on the sherbets, the thing I would hate most is having to trudge across a field when I need a drunk pee !


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Now we can make Saturday I'm thinking of booking a hotel in Bournemouth.

Stayed there a couple of years ago, loads of clubs and bars, fantastic beach and generally a great place to spend the Saturday... if it's Sunny


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

One of the options we are currently looking at is one large hotel in Southhampton, just 5 miles away from Beualieu.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Zozza:

How about Bournemouth that was mentioned in the post above yours. Probably better for a night out than Southampton (only a suggestion).

"Oh i do like to be beside the seaside"

Anyone fancy a bit of midnight skinny dipping?

Sorry, going for a lie dow now, too much excitement for a Thursday Afternoon. Just washed my TT though so she looks sparkling for the weekend.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I can't think of anywhere nice in Southampton. Mostly horrible Holiday Inn places and that NovoTel place. If you find anything I can check it out for you. Personally I'd prefer the big hotel in Brokenhurst or theres and equally nice (and big) one in Lyndhurst just along the street from the Ferrari shop.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

All the hotels in the forest have a 2 night minimum deal ....


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

If we have the Saturday TT meet on the beach in Bournemouth you'd get to see me in my Speedos


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

I have my two teenage boys that weekend.... anyone else bringing any children????

Neil


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Just emailed my ticket request!

Looking forward to the meet.

Yes, will be bringing children, although at 11months old I think Amelia might be a little young to play with your "children" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Anybody cruising to B from w sussex? 8) P.S how do you go about putting pic of car on here all over again?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

;D Zoe It looks like I'm back on, The holiday has been put back. Having big trouble getting a hotel that will put us up for only one night... Got a 12 month year old hoping to leave him with Mothers and travel down on our own, cant leave the little chap for two nights, dont see him much in the week cos of work as it is!!

The Thatched Cottage at Brockenhurst looks fantastic! tried to get in, if anyone is staying there very envious indeed!!

Looking forward to it

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Giles,

Just read the thread completely, I might bring my son Harrison (12 months) gives Amelia someone to talk to??


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

;DZOE
back on line now
I wrote to you about details.
Look forward to your reply.
Ta Andy (alias drd now posting under DXN) for computer reasons!!!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

James - not far from you, I'm just outside Petworth West Sussex, so a cruise would be good, especially as you have an Azure Blue TT too, I seem to remember.

Jason - Amelia is looking forward to meeting Harrison!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

Giles Are you going on Sat or Sun? I think we are going on sat and staying over! 8)


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Going on the Sunday!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Zoe

Tranferred monies to you tonight for event.

Bringing two children, 3 and 6.

Looking forward to the event.

Howard 
S-Line - Avus - Red Leather.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

OK !

Jason, shall await your monies then before sending your tickets !

Howard, thanks shall send tickets once the money is there !

ACCOMODATION: Sorry that the hotels are being a tricky thing, now I have had the local scope and apparently the road from Bournemouth to Beualieu is not the best and Southampton (just 5 miles away) will be the best bet, as such, there is also a large Holiday Inn in Southampton which looks like it may be the best option, given they have family rooms etc. We are trying to sort out a discount at the Holiday Inn, but Matt adn I have both been whacked with busy points at work at the moment, so are fitting in calls where we can !

There is a superb drive lined up on the Saturday, so although we may not get to stay in the Forest area, I think we will see enough of it !

Zoe


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> ACCOMODATION: Sorry that the hotels are being a tricky thing, now I have had the local scope and apparently the road from Bournemouth to Beualieu is not the best and Southampton (just 5 miles away) will be the best bet, as such, there is also a large Holiday Inn in Southampton which looks like it may be the best option, given they have family rooms etc.


I've just reserved the Holiday Inn Southampton - hope it's the right one..

http://www.sixcontinentshotels.com/holiday-inn?_franchisee=SOAHP

Sounds like good facilities - free use of the Spirit Health and Fitness club with its swimming pool, sauna, Jacuzzi and Gym. Don't suppose I'll be using the gym


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Zoe - transferred money at the weekend for the tickets - hope you got it ok!

Giles


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

zoe
how are parking places being allocated?can i take up two the same as when im at asda?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Nah, I have remembered the names of all of you who take up two spaces and I am gooing to park you so close to each other that if you don't own a roadster you won't be able to get out !!!!


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Zoe

My cheque's in the mail! How many confirmed so far?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Zozz,Matt - sent u a ticket request for me and Amanda!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Just when you thought we couldn't give you more ....

Pre - Beaulieu competition for all those coming to Beualieu, details on the main forum ...

HERE: http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1022594167

Zoe !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Zoe,

It looks like quite a few people are bringing youngish kids. Is there anything there specifically for them, i.e. bouncy castles, face painting, etc, etc, etc (even if the vendors charge). ??? ???


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Have not organised anything specific for kids, but Beaulieu itself has loads of interactive things and go karting etc etc (although this is more for big kids!) I am sure they are used to entertaining little folk.

I shall attempt to get more information, but I am afraid I really do not have any more capacity in me to organise anything else. Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've organised events for 100's of people previously and I have the utmost respect for all those who do this.

Should be a good day 

Thanks. Looking forward to some good chats and putting faces to aliases   ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

What time does it all start on Sunday?

Can't make Saturday but love to come down then.


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

John - I'm near you and planning to head down on Sunday morning, so how about meeting up somewhere?

I believe the gates open at 10.30 am?

Doug


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thanks zozza got my tickets today
Not a bad turn around!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'm actually going to be in Stratford on Sat night, but could certainly go back via M40 way.

I'll start a thread to see if anyone wants to cruise down on Sunday morning.

And I suppose I'd better book tickets too


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

M40 oxford way is good for me. Must be loads of people heading down that way!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Zoe

Could we get the local Chipsaway guy to come I'm sure we could have a competition to win a free wheel repair. There are enough of us with 18" with scraps.........

Neil


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

John / Doug et al

Info from :- http://www.ourlittlespace.dsl.pipex.com/

Timetable -> Sunday

Sunday 23rd June 2002

10:00 doors open 
17:30 doors close

Norman : Â


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

SOrry for the rather sketchy details on Sunday, they will get fully expanded and published this weekend now we are closer to having all vendors etc finalised.

But the 10:00 to 17:30 still stands ! (thanks Norman)

Neil .... the problem I can foresee with the Chipsaway thing, is unless I can guarantee people will have chips repaired on the day (if that is possible) I cannot see the benefit of the vendor paying the minimum Â£23 charge (Â£15 for vendor, plus 1 adult ticket and a car ticket). So if anyone would defintely get their car looked at with regards to them repairing it, I have no problem in trying to contact someone to see if they can come. Alternatively, if anyone already has a contact in the area, they could let me know and we could take it from there. Open to suggestions ... it is your day ... I just happen to be pushing around emails !!!

Zoe


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Zoe

Spoke to Martin Tigwell (07798 941845) who is the local rep. He is interested in coming down for the day he is currently checking his diary. maybe should start a thread to gauge interest in having a few alloys sorted.......

Neil


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks like a busy time for hoteliers that weekend.Diffucult to get a family room at Holiday Inns etc so will have to do with the Meon Marriot


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Donny, did you try the Eastliegh Holiday Inn, we are supposed to have a group booking, have the rooms run out, or is it just that that had no more family rooms left ?

Thanks
Zoe


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Neil, Excellent, thanks !

I shall start a thread on the main forum seeing if anyone would be interested.

Could you email me once you know if he is free, then I can take him through the 'vendor' process !

many thanks agian !
Zoe


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Zoe

I'll keep you posted should have it sorted by tomorrow

Neil


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

FAO Zoe & Matt

Received tickets today ;D

Many Thanks and see you there!!Flash


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi Zoe

Yes, Tried Eastleigh H'Inn no Families left when I tried to book Tried a few others but same story so were off to Marriot.
So fingers crossed I wont be working that w/end soI'll be down on Fri. night

Cheers

Donny


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hi Zoe, have sent you an instant message.

Still definitely want tickets for 2 cars (me and Gemma)

We're booked into the Holiday Inn Eastleigh and look forward to seeing and everyone else going on BigJohns Saturday cruise.

Cheers,
Rob & Gemma


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Zoe/Matt,

Tickets rec'd this week thx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

OK, we are at the stage now where most people who have requested tickets should have them by Wednesday.

Again, if you have not got tickets please do not expect to be able to turn up on the day without them, you MAY not get in.

If you are wanting to come, get requests in by tonight, or we will not be able to guarantee you will get a ticket.

Currently it is looking likely there will be around 130 cars ! Stunning !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tix arrived this morning - thanks guys for a swift turnaround!!

Wonder how many of the remaining top 20 posters are attending 

We should have our own special area, methinks


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol* - well i'll be in the 'other cars' area now :-[ ... at least its silver


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Coupe-sport,

Hey that makes you me and Vlastan in the "other" enclosure. At least we have Audi's though................  

On the other hand at least you have a TT (even if it has one or two scratches) Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

Apologies if this has been covered somewhere already; I've been away and in today's forum-catching-up couldn't find it...

Once we get to Beaulieu, will it be obvious where to go? There are lots of entrances into the estate, to get to the various fields and event areas, some of them nowhere near the "punters" car park and entrance. Will it be signposted on the day? Is there a detailed map/directions of the locality somewhere on this forum, showing us which entrance to use? (I looked on the event's own website and couldn't find details there either).

Ta,
Scott


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Main entrance, where there will be eithersome one from the TT meet or a Beaulieu person who will be able to tell you where to go.

shall update site accordingly ... sorry !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

>>sorry !

Don't you mean "sozza"?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

but no, that is what people have to say to me ... sozza zozza !

I suppose I could always say zozza says sozza !


----------

